# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  ЧАЙНАЯ и КОФЕЙНАЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКИ

## Ольгия

Хочу представить вам семейную игровую программу про чай. Выставляю в полном объёме, с подсказками для себя, ведущей. Всё, что посчитаете лишним, удалите сами. И ещё один момент: здесь уделено внимание Английским чайным традициям, для нас это было актуально, нужно ли вам – решайте сами. Стихотворение про пудинг – не моё, найдено на просторах интернета. Итак,

----------


## Ольгия

Есть 3 вещи, которые мужчины делают лучше, чем женщины: варят плов, жарят шашлык и … заваривают чай.

_Вызываем 2-х мужчин._

Традиционно считается, что:  ужинают …. в ресторане, обедают …. в столовой, кофе пьют …… в кафе, а чай пьют ….. в чайной, или на восточный манер – в чайхане.
А как называется работник чайханы? – чайханщик.
Выбирайте себе фартуки, или как раньше говорили – передники. _(На них логотипы с названием чайханы)_.
Итак, у нас две чайханы и 2 чайханщика.
Чайхана «Два хурма» и чайхана «Бакшиш хана».
Сейчас мы выясним, кто из вас лучше справится с чисто мужскими обязанностями, проведём  несложные  конкурсы. А победителю достанется отличный приз – автомобиль.
За каждый правильный ответ вы будете получать жетон – сушку –  и складывать их на поднос. _(Выдать подносы)_.  Или это правильно называется «разнос»?
Кстати, какая разница между подносом и разносом? 
_(Подно́с — доска, или металлический или пластиковый лист для подачи еды на стол, для переноски посуды.  
Разнос – доставка чего-либо, именно само действие. Хотя в узких  столовско-общепитовских кругах употребляется и такая форма.
Итак, ПОДНОС - предмет, а РАЗНОС - процесс или действие. Поэтому правильно – поднос.)_

А какая разница между словами «фартук» и «передник»?
_(Никакой.  Это дополнительный предмет одежды, защищающий основную от попадания на неё грязи.
Только слово «фартук»   имеет немецкое и польское происхождение, а «передник»  - старославянское.
И до сих пор у нас ещё и такие названия встречаются:  нагрудник, передовик.)_
Кстати, господа чайханщики, конкурс уже идёт, не забывайте отвечать быстро и с юмором. А то в конце состязания один из вас получит звание большого начальника -  чайхан–чальника,  а другой останется чайхан-чайником.
Итак, за  правильный ответ  про поднос и разнос жетоны получает работник чайханы …………..
А за вопрос о фартуке и переднике - ……………………
Кстати, в конкурсах могут участвовать все гости, а задача чайханщиков – первым к ним подскочить, чтобы подставить поднос для сушки-жетона.

А вы знаете, когда отмечается Международный день чая? Выберите вариант ответа:
а) 15 января    б) 15 июня  в) 15 декабря   

Как правильно назвать чайный куст на латыни? Варианты ответов:
а) амалия;    б) камелия;    в) амелия

Как называется медоносное растение, которое иначе называется кипрей? Варианты ответов:
а) Иван-квас; б) Иван-кисель;  в) Иван-мёд; г) Иван-чай

А в какой стране находится крупнейший в мире музей чая? Варианты ответов: 
а) Англия; б) Италия; в) Китай; г) Франция.

Какой предмет домашнего обихода русский народ величал именем-отчеством Иван Иваныч? Варианты ответов:
а) Диван; б) Буфет; в) Стол; г) Самовар

Поначалу самовар в России в разных областях назывался по-разному: по-ярославски - самогар, по-курски - самокипец, по-вятски – самогрей.
А что было предшественником самовара? (Нет, не чайник, а сбитенник -  нагревательный прибор, который предназначался для приготовления сбитня и просто кипятка. Он слегка напоминал самовар, однако ручку и носик имел, как у чайника. Для приготовления сбитня заваривали различные душистые травы и добавляли мёд и пряности. Пили сбитень только горячим.)

А как самовар называют за рубежом?   (Русская чайная машина)

Где находится самый большой действующий самовар? (На Украине, в городе  Харькове, на вокзале. Его высота 1 м 80 см, вес 305 килограммов. Внутрь залито около 30 ведер воды (объем самовара — 360 л). Имеет 4 крана с разных сторон)
Когда гости заходили в дом, они приветствовали хозяев словами «Хлеб да соль!». А если видели пьющих за столом чай, то говорили…………….. «Чай да сахар!» 

А теперь мы разберёмся, КАК можно пить чай
_(не забывать давать жетоны первому ответившему):_

1.Вприкуску – т.е. откусывая сахар кусочками. Кстати, вприкуску – это не только с сахаром, но и с мёдом, вареньем, конфетами, любым десертом.  

2.Вприглядку – в значении «без сахара». Так шутливо говорят, когда только смотрят на сахар.
3.С тАком – в значении «чай вообще без всего (без десерта, прикуски и т.п.)» 
4.Внакладку – положить сахар в чай. 

5.Взахлёбку – с коньяком.

6.С позолотой – с ромом.

7.Вприлизку – это когда сначала лижут такой огромный кусок сахара, который называется «сахарная голова», ну а потом запивают чаем.

8.Всклянь – если чай подавался в стакане, он должен был быть налит вровень с краями стакана.

9.Вприхлёбку, оно же называется Пришвыркивая, - это когда чмокают, прихлёбывают, сёрбают или чапют, то есть потягивают с воздухом. А некоторые умельцы пили его со свистом.   

В старину шутили, что бедняки пьют вприглядку, впринюшку и вдогонку.

Кстати, когда гостям наливали чай и хотели узнать, вам покрепче или послабее, спрашивали: «Вам чайно или ……. нечайно?», в смысле, заварки побольше или поменьше?

Если пили из блюдца, то его можно было держать несколькими способами: пятью пальцами, тремя, двумя.
А как хозяйка могла узнать, хотите ли вы ещё чаю или нет? 
Чашку, закончив чай пить, переворачивали на блюдце. Неперевёрнутая чашка на блюдце означает: налейте еще!
_(Раздать жетоны за правильные ответы)._

----------

***Маруся*** (15.10.2017), Иньчик (14.03.2021), ламик (04.03.2020), Оля-ля 68 (06.04.2021)

----------


## Ольгия

Продолжим.  Еще традиционно принято подавать к чаю баранку, она же бублик, она же  сушка. Какая между ними разница?
Баранка –  булочное изделие в виде небольшого кольца, сваренное в воде (или обработанное горячим паром), а потом запечённое.
Бублик –  то же, что и баранка, только у него более толстое и более рыхлое тесто. 
Сушка –  та же баранка, только наоборот, более высушена.

Кстати, а зачем на самовар вешали связку бубликов?
Варианты ответов:
а) для красоты  б) чтоб не занимали место на столе  в) чтобы они, чуть разогревшись от самовара, становились мягче.

_(Раздать жетоны за правильные ответы)._

Следующий конкурс называется «Найди чай».
Вы должны назвать слова, в состав которых входит словосочетание «чай». Например, чай-ник, чай-хана.  _(Можно называть только существительные, а можно все известные)._
Величайший
Высочайший
Дичайший
Замечай

Иван-чай

Легчайший
Мягчайший

Молочай
Назначай
Невзначай
Необычайный

Обычай 

Привечай
Примечай 
Редчайший

Случай, случайность,    случайный

Тончайший

Франчайзинг
Чайзер -Тойота
Чайка 
Чайковский
Чайнворд

Чрезвычайный
Ярчайший

Побеждает назвавший слово последним. _(Если игра затягивается, то можно прервать, объявив «ничью»)._
За  правильный ответ  жетон получает работник чайханы ………

----------

***Маруся*** (15.10.2017), ламик (04.03.2020)

----------


## Ольгия

Конечно, самый вкусный чай – с угощением. А сейчас мы проверим, насколько сладкое само слово «Самовар».
На каждую букву этого слова назовите вкусный, на ваш взгляд, продукт, который можно подать к чаю.
_(Для примера:
С – сахар, сгущёнка, сушка, сливки, сливовое варенье, сухарики 
А – арахис, абрикосовое, алычовое, айвовое варенье 
М – мёд, мармелад, малиновое варенье, монпансье, молоко
 О – орешки, овсяное печенье 
В – вафли, ватрушка, варенье, вишнёвое варенье
Р – рафинад, ромовая баба, рябиновое варенье)_

Следующий конкурс «Закончите фразу»:

В хорошем чае души ……..не чаю.

Чай пить – весело…………… жить.

Чай не пьёшь, какая сила, чай попил……………….совсем ослаб.
Выпей чайку – забудешь ………………….тоску.
Где есть чай, там и под елью …………….рай.
Угощай друзей чайком, будешь лучшим им ……….дружком.
Чай с вареньем, чай с печеньем, чай с хорошим …………настроеньем.

Чай у нас китайский, а сахарок …………….хозяйский.
Утром чай, в обед – чаёк, вечером –…………….чаище.
Чай должен быть, как женский поцелуй - крепкий, горячий и ….сладкий!
Утренний чай подобен бальзаму. Чай, оставленный на ночь, подобен …….. укусу змеи.
У хорошей бабы самовар блестит. 
У хорошего мужика — баба ……………….светится!
Самовар, что море соловецкое. Пьём из него за здоровье…… молодецкое.
(Жаль, что во время чаепития не принято произносить тосты.  Хотя именно с чашкой хорошего чая наиболее уместно сказать: «Выпьем за здоровье!») 
(Раздать  жетоны за правильные ответы)

Конкурс «Продолжи стихотворение». Я говорю первую строчку, а вы придумываете вторую:

К нам забегайте на чаёк,
(Например:И отдохните хоть часок!)

Коль попьёшь у нас чайку,
(Вмиг прогонишь ты тоску).

Ищу сапог для самовара 
(Ни у кого не завалялась пара? )

Мы чай заварим вам любой:
(Зеленый, красный, голубой – в смысле, с голубикой!)

Подарила тёща зятю самовар
(Чтоб на чае, а не тёще, выпускал бы он свой пар).

_(Раздать  жетоны за правильные ответы)_

----------

***Маруся*** (15.10.2017), ламик (04.03.2020), лариса львовна (25.11.2017), Милушка (05.02.2017), Оля-ля 68 (06.04.2021), Ярик (07.02.2022)

----------


## Ольгия

А теперь мы проверим, какие марки чая вы знаете. А может быть, даже  вспомните рекламный слоган к нему.
А= Акбар (Akbar)

А= Ахмад (Ahmad)  английский чай.
Слоганы: Истинно английский чай Ахмад.
        Ahmad. Секрет хорошего настроения.
                Ваш билет в Лондон, сэр! (Слоган промо-акции с главным призом – поездкой в Лондон, 2009)
Б= Баловень
Слоган: Всегда популярен.
Б= Беседа
Слоганы: Беседуйте на здоровье.
        Создан дарить тепло.
Б= Бета
Слоган: Вкус хорошего настроения.
Б= Бодрость
Слоган: ОтЧАЯнная бодрость!
Б= Бомондъ (Bomond)
Слоган: Bomond. Качество для тех, кто может себе это позволить.
Б= Брук Бонд (Brooke Bond) английский чай.
Слоганы: Неизменно английский. Неизменно крепкий.
      Брук Бонд цейлонский. Цейлонский на все 100!
      Brooke Bond. Будь на высоте!
              Бодрый день! 
В= Великий тигр
Слоган: Чай черный, а мысли светлые.
В= Викториан (Victorian Tea) английский чай.
Слоган: Чай Викториан. Счастье вернуться домой.
Г= Гокал
Слоган: Настоящий индийский чай.
Г= Гордон
Г= Чай Гринфилд (Greenfield) английский чай.
Слоган: Greenfield. Не меняет мир. Меняет настроение.	
Д= Дилма (Dilmah)
Слоганы: Энергия нового вкуса, энергия новой жизни!
       Чай, которым гордится Цейлон.
       Dilmah. Традиционное качество.
И= Императорский
Слоган: Императорский. Чай всея Руси.
И= Импра
Слоганы: Импра. Настоящий цейлонский чай.
       Он у меня такой заботливый.
К= Кавалер
Слоган: Кавалер. Отличный чай на любой вкус.
К= Канкура, чай для похудения
Слоган: Чай "Канкура" - ваша стройная фигура!

К= Куртис (CURTIS) 
Слоган: Желаниям навстречу. 

Л= Липтон (Lipton)
Слоганы: Lipton. Чай это может.
       Лучшее в чае, лучшее во мне.
       Lipton. Знак хорошего вкуса.
       Чай Липтон. Всегда первый.
               Лучшее в чае, лучшее во мне. 
               Lipton. Вся сила чайного листа. 
               Роскошные ощущения.  

Л= Лисма
Слоганы: Лисма. Дарит радость общения!
       Лисма – чай, доступный по цене.
Л= ЛЮБИМЫЙ ЧАЙ
Слоган: Начало лучшего.

М= Маброк
Слоган: Маброк - душа поет.
М=  Майский чай (с 2003 - "Майский")
Слоганы: Когда вас любят и понимают.
       Майский. Когда вас понимают. 
       В хорошем чае души не чаю.
       Майский чай - любимый чай!
М= Мастер Тим
Слоган: Мастер Тим. Хорошо сидим.
М= Мастер Чай
Слоган: Индийское чайное мастерство.
М=  Милена
Лозунг в рекламе: Чувства, которые не остывают.
М= Московский
Слоган в рекламе: Чай Московский - для всей России.
М= Мэтр де Тэ (Maitre de The)
Слоган: Мэтр де Тэ. Ваш чайный сомелье.
             История любви.
Н= Никитин
Слоганы: Ваш уютный мир.
       Крепкий чай для крепкой семьи.
П= Пиквик (Pickwiсk) английский чай.
Слоганы: Крепкий как дружба, горячий как любовь.
        Pickwick. Настоящий чай. Настоящее наслаждение.
П= Принцесса Нури, торговая марка компании Орими Трейд
Слоганы: Выбор настоящей принцессы.
       Почувствуй себя принцессой.
       Любовь не слуЧАЙна ("Принцесса Нури" Отборный)
       ПРИЗнанный чай (Лозунг промо-акции для пакетированного чая с розыгрышем призов)
       Принцесса Нури. Упоительный чай.
П= Принцесса Ява
Слоган: Ты особенная.
П=Принцесса Гита
П=Принцесса Канди
Р= Ролбен (ROLBEN)
Слоган: Чай Rolben – искусство купажа!

Т= Твайнингс (Twinings) английский чай
Слоган: Twinings. Чай, каким он должен быть.
             Вековые традиции, ежедневная страсть. 
             В каждом дне – его моменты.

Т= Чай Тетли (Tetley) английский чай.
Слоган: Tetley. Чрезвычайно чайный вкус.
             Чайные пакетики, которые делает Tetley, делают чай.

Т= ТОТ САМЫЙ ЧАЙ, тот редкий случай, когда рекламным девизом служит название продукта: Тот самый чай.

Ф= Фруктовая линия  
Слоган: Фрутово живём!

Ц= Царский чай
Слоган: Марка безупречного вкуса.
Ч= Чайная долина
Слоган: Чайная долина - гармония жизни.

Любишь бывать в Англии – знай и уважай её чайные традиции.
А теперь вопрос для истинных джентльменов:
1.Какие из этих чаёв – английские? ? (Ахмад, Брук Бонд, Викториан, Гринфилд, Пиквик, Твайнингс, Тетли)
2.Выращивается ли чай в Великобритании?
(Нет. Британия имела колонии в Индии и на о. Цейлон, где выращивается и готовится основная доля чёрного (полностью ферментированного) чая. 
У себя на островах Британия занималась купажированием чая - сортировкой, составлением композиции, упаковкой и после этого часть продавала на экспорт. 
В современном бизнесе такая концепция называется аутсорсинг: производственные мощности полностью или большей частью расположены в другой стране с дешёвой рабочей силой, а у себя на родине заказчика размещаются офисы, отделы продаж, связи с общественностью и контроля качества.) 

3.Что англичане называют русским чаем? (Чай с лимоном)
4.С какими добавками любят пить чай англичане? (С молоком) 
4.Как называется специальность дегустатора чая? (Титестер)
5.Что такое «высокий чай»?
(вечернее чаепитие в Англии, совпадающее с ужином)
6.В Британии очень интересны приглашения на чай. Они пишутся в третьем лице и только на имя хозяйки. Например: 
«Миссис Фокинтон просит миссис Зенкинвилль оказать ей удовольствие и составить компанию в воскресенье 5-го мая в 5 часов вечера за Afternoon Tea (послеобеденным чаем)».
Ответ должен выглядеть следующим образом:
«Миссис Зенкинвилль  с большим удовольствием принимает любезное приглашение миссис Фокинтон на Afternoon Tea в воскресенье в 5 часов вечера».
А что хозяйка разложит на тарелках каждому гостю, чтобы у них сразу  наладился контакт и потекла неспешная беседа? (Меню беседы, то есть 
перечень вопросов, предлагаемых для обсуждения)

Англичане любят
Есть на ужин ………………… ПУДИНГ.
Потому что ПУДИНГ -
Очень вкусный …………… БЛЮДИНГ.
Тот, кто любит ПУДИНГ
И часто ходит в ……………. ГОСТИНГ,
Не бывает ……………….. ХУДИНГ,
А бывает ………………ТОЛСТИНГ!
_(Раздать  жетоны за правильные ответы)_

----------

***Маруся*** (15.10.2017), ламик (04.03.2020), оксана 1974 (12.03.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

Ну, а теперь вернёмся в Россию.
К нам поступили телеграммы, угадайте, от кого:
1.«Купила самовар. Приглашаю к чаю» - Муха-цокотуха.

2.«Остался без чая. Ведь пузатый от меня убежал, как от огня» - Грязнуля из «Мойдодыра».

3.«Полила меня из чайника. Что я ей, клумба, что ли?»  - Женя Лукашин – к/ф-м «Ирония судьбы» («Что вы меня поливаете?  Я же не клумба!»)

4.«Пришла из бани. Пью шестой стакан» - Фрося Бурлакова – к/ф-м «Приходите завтра»  («А мне чаю. Стаканов шесть. Мы с мамой после бани всегда чай пьём с малинишным вареньем»).

_(Раздать  жетоны за правильные ответы)_

А сейчас посмотрим, какие ассоциации вызывает у вас чай, налитый в различную посуду.
Если в стакане с подстаканником, да с ложечкой внутри – мы в поезде. 
В алюминиевой или эмалированной кружке – в походе.
В изящной, из самого дорогого сервиза – в гостях.
В щербатой, старенькой чашке – дома, в любимой.
В кружке с логотипом – на работе.

А теперь загадка:
Я пью кофейный чай, чайный кофе, молочный чай, чайное молоко,  кофейный сок, молочную воду, молочный сок.
Когда так бывает?
(Когда кружка не моется).

А вы знаете, что такое ОМОНИМЫ?
Омо́нимы  — это разные по значению, но одинаковые по звучанию и написанию слова или части слова. Например, несуразные вещи и Несу разные вещи. Или: не сумел – Несу мел. Или: Дайте мне поднос и Дайте мне под нос.
Понятно?
А теперь мы с вами попробуем подобрать омонимы:

Бобёр, в Лисе души не чая,
К ней заглянул на чашку …………чая.

Спиртным напиткам, чай, хана – 
У нас открылась………чайхана.

А у Сани, а у Сани
С горки сами мчатся …………сани.

А вот и загадка:
Шёл старик, попукивал, палочкой постукивал....
А теперь вопрос: С кем здоровался старик? (ответ - Попу Кивал)

За  правильный ответ  жетон получает работник чайханы ………

А вот эту загадку отгадайте:

Поставлю - попарю,
Выну - поправлю,
Этот сдеру,
Другой положу.
.     .      .     .
Что на сковородку наливают,
Да вчетверо сгибают?

Верно, блины! 
Пригласили в гости вас,
Напекли блинов в запас.
Ешьте, не стесняйтесь,
Довольно улыбайтесь!

А сейчас мы посмотрим, кто из вас наиболее ловкий чайханщик.
Вы должны будете подать блины, проявив всё своё умение и мастерство.
По моему сигналу вы сгибаете одну руку в локте, вешаете на неё полотенце, в другую берёте кружку «с чаем» _(пустую)_, и так как руки уже заняты, кладете себе на голову блин и несёте своему любимому клиенту. Отдаёте с поклоном и возвращаетесь на место. Кто первый  вернётся, тот и выиграл. _(Выдать бутафорские блины из картона, полотенца и пустые чашки)._

Ну, и, наконец, заключительный конкурс.
Вы знаете, что есть художественная гимнастика, где девушки выполняют разные фигуры под музыку,  есть художественный свист, когда артист насвистывает известную мелодию. А мы сейчас проведём художественный кус.  То есть, наши игроки  путем  фигурного откусывания должны из обыкновенного блина создать высокохудожественное произведение.  (Выдаётся каждому по настоящему блину).
Оцениваться будет как скорость исполнения, так и красота созданного изделия. Начали! 
Решением общественного жюри победителем признан…………………………

Итак, подведём итоги. Победителем сегодняшнего конкурса, с присуждением ему звания начальника – Чайхан-чальника – и вручением главного приза – автомобиля «Ауди»  является……..
_(Вручаются 4 сушки, связанных как логотип Ауди)._
Поощрительный приз в виде автомобиля «Инфинити» вручается……… _(Вручается крендель на веревочке) (или круассан –  как логотип «Рено»)._

= = = = = = =
Фрагментарно сценарий напечатан в ЧРГ № 1-2014 г.

----------

***Маруся*** (15.10.2017), ламик (04.03.2020), Милушка (25.03.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

Логотип чайханы: от Гены Мороз [IMG]http://*********net/4583961m.jpg[/IMG] ,     от Аннушки [IMG]http://*********net/4550169m.jpg[/IMG]
Бутафорский блин от Оли-Шоумамы [IMG]http://*********net/4538904m.jpg[/IMG]. Всем еще раз говорю СПАСИБО!
Бутафорские блины делала из картонной коробки прорифлененной и с двух сторон приклеивала картинки блина.

Блины для примера фигурного выкусывания [IMG]http://*********net/4583963m.jpg[/IMG] и виртуозная картина [IMG]http://*********net/4576795m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольгия

А это мои 2 чайханщика [IMG]http://*********net/4580890m.jpg[/IMG]        и победитель с "АУДИ" [IMG]http://*********net/4572698m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольгия

Приглашения на чай (из интернета) [IMG]http://*********net/4533786m.jpg[/IMG]  . [IMG]http://*********net/4522522m.jpg[/IMG]  .[IMG]http://*********net/4573725m.jpg[/IMG]  .[IMG]http://*********net/4560413m.gif[/IMG]

А это медаль на случай женщины-чанхайщицы  [IMG]http://*********net/4547100m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

***Маруся*** (15.10.2017), иллюзия реальности (18.12.2016)

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

Олечка!!! Спасибо за сценарий!!! Ты такая умничка!!!  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Ольгия

*Sharmante*, 
Светланка, да, мне не обязательно привязываться к юбилею или еще чему-либо, люблю вот такое семейное времяпрепровождение :-))
Спасибо за приятный отзыв!

----------


## oga

Олечка, большущее спасибо за сценарий. :Yahoo: А мне, как раз надобно было по плану проводить мероприятие "Гурман вечер для любителей чая".Твой сценарий-такая для меня находка. :Tender:  Умничка! Умничка!

----------


## Ольгия

*oga*, 
Олечка, ну тогда буду выкладывать, что у меня еще есть про чай.  ГАДАНИЕ
[IMG]http://*********net/4529697.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/4549152m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4554272m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4545056m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4537888m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4522528m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4528672m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4582947m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4571683m.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/4575779m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Ольгия

Гости в сборе. Браво! Браво!
Перед вами вся ……..Орава

С этим чУдным юбилеем
Все спешат поздравить вас.
Даже инопланетянин
Прилетел с планеты …. Марс

Если праздник пришёл в дом, 
Доставай скорее …… Ром

Когда выпьем по 100 грамм
Спляшем все Зам-Зам- …… Арам

Чтобы был всегда здоровым,
Не болел и не замёрз,
Выпей лучший из напитков - 
Витаминный сладкий ……….Морс

Среди морепродуктов на столе
Деликатесов назовём немало:
Имеют панцирь как футляр,
Лангуст, и лобстер, и …….. Омар

Про рыбу заливную знают все: «Какая гадость!»
А мы хотим гостям доставить радость:
Вы смело заходите все в наш дом,
В меню у нас сегодня вкусный ……. Сом

Он стоит такой пузатый,
Руки в медные бока,
Торчит носик крючковатый,
В нём вода из родника.
Окружили его чашки,
Сахар, пирожки и мёд,
Он, как командир в фуражке
Чаю всем гостям нальёт.
Пышет дымом, идёт пар,
Он зовётся ……. Самовар   

Буквы в хохломском стиле слова САМОВАР выкладывала Лена Селюня http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...8B#post4735690

Вот еще медалька [IMG]http://*********net/4571684m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольгия

> мероприятие "Гурман-вечер для любителей чая"


Не толпитесь у дверей -
Проходите поскорей.
Ждут баранки и коврижки.
Калачи, ватрушки, пышки.
Налетайте, разбирайте,
Сладким чаем запивайте.
Все на праздник к нам спешите
И друзей с собой ведите.
Всех гостей мы угощаем 
Ароматным крепким чаем.
К нам, смотри, не опоздай,
А не то остынет чай.
Не стесняясь, проходите
В наш просторный зал, друзья.
И улыбки захватите –
Ведь без них никак нельзя.
От души признаться надо,
Что давно вас в гости ждём.
Вы своим приходом радость
Принесли в наш светлый дом.
Здесь, без всякого сомненья,
Чай душистый всех вас ждёт,
Несколько сортов варенья, 
Пироги, ватрушки, торт.
Мир, вам гости долгожданные, 
Что явились в добрый час.
Встречу тёплую, желанную
Мы готовили для вас.
Песни разные послушаем
Мы про чай и каравай.
Хлебосольством и радушием
Знаменит всегда наш край.
Праздников у нас много. Но есть один - яркий, веселый, который по душам всем. Это - праздник чая. Чай - основа нашего гостеприимства. Вот и сегодня мы собрались все вместе, как одна семья, на праздничное чаепитие. Наш девиз сегодня: "Мы за чаем - не скучаем ". Чай – это прекрасный напиток, пришедший к нам из далёких времён. Он хорошо утоляет жажду, снимает усталость, придаёт бодрость и хорошее настроение.
Чай горячий, ароматный,
И на вкус весьма приятный, 
Он недуги исцеляет
И усталость прогоняет,
Силы новые даёт
И друзей за стол зовёт.
С благодарностью весь мир 
Славит чудо-эликсир.

----------

Ярик (07.02.2022)

----------


## GlazOlga

Оля, шедеврально, впрочем как всегда!  Очень продумано, логично, интересно.... казалось бы просто домашний праздник, а такая подготовка и сыны такие довольные, вот мамочка, умничка, такой праздник устроила! А других фоток нет, очень бы хотелось посмотреть на эмоции..... Спасибо за выставленный сценарий))))

----------


## Ольгия

*GlazOlga*, 
Ольчик, спасибо! 
Нет, именно с игры фоток нет, все увлеченно участвовали, было не до фоток. Кстати, сын там мой, старшенький, с голым торсом, а второй, в футболке, это племянник  :Taunt: . То, что он выиграл "Ауди", я ему немного подсудила при подсчете сушек. Нашим совсем мелким было невтерпёж и они скулили: хотим сушек, и ребята им давали прямо с подноса. Племяш был доволен, что выиграл, сынок был не в обиде, ну а мама и так знает, что её сыночек самый умный :-))

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

ЧТо-то с компом - не могу цитировать((( 

Олечка! семья у тебя замечательная!!!))))) 

как мне понравился конкурс "Какой ты чайник"!!!! прямо пищу от восторга!!!!  :Tender:  Спасибо огромное!!!! 

[IMG]http://*********net/4599201.gif[/IMG]

----------


## GlazOlga

> ну а мама и так знает, что её сыночек самый умный :-))


Слова мудрой мамы ))))

----------


## Лена Видьманова

Оля, огромное спасибо! Все развернуто, полно, с юмором. С удивлением читала и понимала, что многое для меня новость. И фото материал есть. У нас, на Ямбурге, Газпром все требует вести здоровый образ жизни. Я предложу провести "Чайный вечер". Они только рады будут. Спасибо, Оля!

----------


## Ольгия

*Лена Ведьма*, 
Отвечаю цитатой из себя же:



> Жаль, что во время чаепития не принято произносить тосты. Хотя именно с чашкой хорошего чая наиболее уместно сказать: «Выпьем за здоровье!»


На здоровье!

----------


## Фелиция-77

*Ольгия*, спасибо за такое количество информации по теме чая!!! Качество на высоте! Со всех сторон его рассмотрели. Я набираю конкурсы со словами "золотой", "блестящий".... 
 Пить чай с позолотой... Идея -  Класс! Буду думать, как развернуть.

А еще можно на любой свадьбе использовать пока чаек гости пьют или завести речь о теплых родственных отношениях или горячих страстных поцелуях, крепче которых только чай!

Надо подумать в этом направлении...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> ЧАЙНАЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКА


Ах какая вечеринка!!! Ольга это просто шедевр!!!Рукоплещу,стоя!!!

----------


## IrinaF

Ольга, я на форуме недавно. Ваши материалы всегда попадаются в нужный момент и выручают в работе. Спасибо, Вам! :Tender:

----------


## nina7400

Оля, мы тоже на работе в честь 8 марта проводили чайную вечеринку в прошлом году. Я делала игровую программу с использованием проектора. Можно мне в эту тему выложить ссылку на архив? В архиве презентация интерактивная, описание как пользоваться, музыка, видео. Просто тоже поделиться хочется, если можно?
А ваш сценарий возьму тоже себе в копилочку

----------


## Ольгия

> Можно мне в эту тему выложить ссылку на архив?


Ниночка, конечно, можно! Я буду рада увидеть здесь всё, что относится к ЧАЙНОЙ теме. И тоже с удовольствием буду использовать!

----------


## nina7400

https://yadi.sk/d/Cdysx4V4iUoGA вот ссылка. Единственная проблема с которой столкнулась при переносе презентации с компьютера на компьютер может не срабатывать. Может я не правильно сохраняю презентацию. Я теперь всегда проверяю ее, если не со своего ноутбука с ней работаю. Если что - пишите, исправлю ошибки. Чтобы музыка и видео работали, они должны находиться в одной папке с презентацией. Жду вашего мнения. Спасибо за доверие.

----------


## Самаряночка

Ольгия, я уже занялась подготовкой новогоднего вечера в восточном стиле и ваш сценарий,просто находка для одного из моих блоков! Благодарю!!! А как вы рекомендуете или как вы сами проводите гадание "Какой ты чайник"?

----------


## Ольгия

> может не срабатывать.


Нина, у меня всё скачалось, я разархивировала, но не открывается по чашечкам, ключам скрипичным и пр.
Девочки, может, ещё кто скачал, а как у вас?

----------


## Ольгия

> Какой ты чайник


Какие бывают чайники? - Металлические, эмалированные, фарфоровые, глиняные, стеклянные, со свистком, электрические и прочие, и прочие. 
Но слово "чайник" имеет и переносное значение.
Согласитесь, что услышать, что ты "чайник", бывает не всегда лестно. Ведь в обиходе это означает "не знающий", "не умеющий".
Но! Сколько много бывает чайников, настолько разными бывают и люди. И сейчас, сравнивая вас с чайниками, мы узнаем, что вы за человек. 
_(Желающие тянут карточки и зачитывают)_

----------


## nina7400

Оля, я тогда еще раз проверю и на другой файлообменник скину. Или может лучше в скайп?

----------


## valentinka79

Оля, Сценарий просто класс :Yes4:  ты большая умничка.

----------


## afgalka

в качестве активной части программы провести игру по принципу белочки-дубы, а здесь чашки-самовары..на выбывание, выбывшая чашка уводит любой понравившися самовар до пары победительницы
а у нас песен может собрать про чай, сделать угадайку исполнителей или названий..есть же группа "Чай в двоем"
http://muzbaron.com/dll/Песня%20про%20чай - песни про чай..может использовать для подложек или оформления.. :Aga: 
сюда же заваривание распускающегося цветка чая можно включить

----------


## Ольгия

> по принципу белочки-дубы


Что за белочки-дубы? Можешь описать игру, только сразу применительно к чашкам-самоварам?

----------


## afgalka

выходят мальчики самовары, девочки чашки, музыка играет они танцуют, стоп, должны на руки к любому мальчику попасть, мальчиков на один меньше, оставшаяся чашка девочка потом уходит, выбывает и уводит с собой любой самовар-мальчик

можнос делать реп группу из гостей и спеть пенсю про чай..по принципу ведущий поет куплет, группа поддержки припев)) а что клева... :Aga: 

к стати кроме группы Чай в двоем есть еще группа - Чай'Ф - Раскрепощение (песня про мою жизнь) про чай))

идея отличная у тебя, но надо сделать наполнение активными вариантами..

идея ролика - может из нее что-то взять - http://vk.com/video182635895_170969970
детская игра-пееснка завариваем чай..

Магомаев М. — Белла, чао (итальянская народная песня)

1.Был листок зеленым - черный стал, томленым:

Был листок зубчатым, стал листок трубчатым.

Был он на лозине – теперь в магазине. (Чай)

2. Бел, как снег, в части у всех,

В рот попал, там и пропал. (Сахар)

3.Стоит толстячок, подбоченивши бочек,

Шипит и кипит, всем чай пить велит. (Самовар)

Игра «Гирлянда сушек» - Кто больше соберет сушек на веревочку - может эстафету сделать?
игра «Дегустатор» - с закрытыми глазами узнавать из чего сварено варенье
«Оркестр чайных ложек» - Чай пить с вареньем, это вкусно конечно. А кто мне скажет, как правильно нужно накрывать стол к чаю? К чаю обязательно нужно приготовить ложечки, пить чай небольшими глоточками, чтобы не обжечься, с помощью вот такой маленькой ложечки, которая так и называется «чайная» . Считается, что те, кто чай не спеша , да потихоньку пьет, тот дольше всех проживет. Чайная ложечка пригодится нам и для размешивания сахара в чае, варенья, а еще посмотрите, где пригодились наши ложки.

Валерия - Мой любимый...Чай...Ахах))) Песня тупо про чай)))




> Он стоит такой пузатый,
> Руки в медные бока,
> Торчит носик крючковатый,
> В нём вода из родника.
> Окружили его чашки,
> Сахар, пирожки и мёд,
> Он, как командир в фуражке
> Чаю всем гостям нальёт.
> Пышет дымом, идёт пар,
> Он зовётся ……. Самовар


Стоит толстячок, подбоченивши бочок,
 Шипит и кипит, всем чай пить велит (Самовар)


Четыре ноги, два уха,
 Один нос да брюхо (Самовар)

Частушки 

Посидеть за самоваром
 Рады все наверняка,
 Ярким солнечным пожаром
 У него горят бока.

Самовар поет, гудит,
 Только с виду он сердит.
 К потолку спускает пар
 Наш красавец самовар.

Самовар пыхтит, искрится,
 Щедрый, круглый, золотой,
 Озаряет наши лица
 Он своею добротой.

Лучше доктора любого
 Лечит скуку и тоску
 Чашка вкусного, крутого
 Самоварного чайку

Самовар кипит, баранки
 На скатерти-самобранке
 И конфеты, и печенье
 И душистое варенье. (Приглашение к столу)

можно сделать игру перетанцовку Чай-к Чаю.. - виды чая мальчики, вкусности девочки))..
https://yandex.ru/images/search?img_...image&lr=20523
вариант подарка - красивая этикеточка, поросить сделать наших метров оформителей

Петр Лещенко — У самовара

Александр Малинин — У самовара
Вилли Токарев — У самовара я и Маша
Утесов Леонид — У самовара

варенье сварить из гостей разделив их на ягодки, смешиваем в танцах...

----------

ламик (04.03.2020)

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...Я буду рада увидеть здесь всё, что относится к ЧАЙНОЙ теме...


Здравствуйте! 30 октября тоже проводила вечер "Мы за чаем не скучаем" для пенсионеров села (русским традициям посвящённый)
Оформила вот такую экспозицию:
[img]http://*********su/6423108m.jpg[/img]
Всё, что нашлось по чайной теме у моего хомяка, разместила в ретроспективе - чайные пары из прозрачного китайского фарфора, ступка с пряностями (которые были в моём рецепте пряников), самовар, плетёнка с еловыми шишками (ими самовары разжигали. не мы в ДК,а  в старину))), советские подстаканники, алюминиевый чайник и жестяные банки середины прошлого века, и современный арт-декор: декупаж на банках для чая и печенья, вязаная грелка-домик (домик для чайных пакетиков ещё сделать/задекорировать в моих планах). 

Русский стиль поддерживали славянские обережные игрушки, кружевной подзор, букеты пшеницы и рябины в антикварных крынках. 

На стенде - распечатки нескольких картин русских художников, иллюстрирующих сценарный рассказ. Выше - цитаты о чае некоего долгожителя, Толстого, Маяковского, "восточная мудрость" (китайским шрифтом от балды набрала и ниже типа перевод)

[img]http://*********su/6430276m.jpg[/img]
Фрагмент чайного стола с заварочными чайниками, разными чаями и алтайскими травами-листьями-ягодами для конкурса.

[img]http://*********su/6457947m.jpg[/img]
Вместо фишек за участие (сушки и бублики входили в угощение) были вот такие прянички. Кучу напекла))) И "главный приз" (помахала пятитысячной банка приколов) тому столу, который больше пряников заработает за вечер. 

*Сценарный план:*
Встреча гостей - Скоморохи и две ведущих - Хозяюшки
Застолка "почему пришли на праздник"
Блок Откуда пришел к нам чай + песня "Раз принёс мне барин чаю и велел его сварить" (припев все подпевают)
конкурс «Заварка» + муз.номер
пословицы и поговорки о чае
муз.номер
что вы знаете о полезных свойствах чая?
муз.номер
конкурс частушек
загадки
муз.номер
Конкурс «Кроссворд_народные инструменты». Отгадавших (8 чел), приглашаю за призами, но выдаю им инструменты: ложки, трещотки, окарину, дудочку, бутафорские гармошку и балалайку..и под фонограмму весёлой плясовой они изображают народный оркестр. Я дирижирую и комментирую. Такие артистичные пенсионеры оказались, все поржали от души! 
Волшебная шляпа. Впервые проводила этот конкурс (готовый с Музофона скачала на 8 минут и 30 человек), на уже разогретую компанию хорошо зашло. И реквизит при деле, в кои веки, а то с позапрошлого Хэлловина пылилась моя ведьмина шляпа:
[img]http://*********su/6438483m.jpg[/img]
Конкурс «Угадай песню»
Застольные песни  - артисты+гости - 3-5шт
муз.номер - медленный танец
пляски и песни

----------

Иньчик (14.03.2021)

----------


## afgalka

> конкурс «Заварка» + муз.номер


здорово, что за конкурс можно поинтересоваться? :Yes4:

----------


## Ольгия

*VanDerMade*, Ирина, мне тоже понравилось, спасибо!
И тоже хочу узнать поподробнее про конкурс "Заварка"

----------


## VanDerMade

> ... про конкурс "Заварка"


Это просто конкурс на вкусный чай. Участникам были предложены компоненты: листья смородины, малины и мяты, цвет липы, трава душицы и зверобоя, плоды шиповника и боярышника, цветки эхинацеи (имуностимулятор обалденный! - матушка моя эхинацею выращивает, остальные травы я собираю-сушу каждый год), плюс чай чёрный и зелёный разных сортов. 
Каждому участнику - по заварочному чайнику и составляй свой "букет". Кто-то добавлял ещё лимонные и апельсиновые корки (можно и цедру специально приготовить, а у нас фрукты были на столах). 

Во время заваривания может ведущая рассказать о травах, лечебных рецептах, способах приготовления чая и отваров...и т.п.... ИЛИ сами участники могут прорекламировать "свой чай" (аромат, вкус, полезные свойства, личный опыт...). Затем - дегустация. Варианты оценки могут быть любыми: разлить в чашки под номерами/ выбрать дегустационную комиссию/пробовать с закрытыми глазами/пустить чайники по всем гостям (в свою чашку наливает каждый по глоточку разного), раздать оценочные карточки, суммировать баллы, приз зрительских симпатий вручить...

В общем, идею конкурса можно развить на свой вкус или соответственно аудитории. Я не выбирала одного победителя, у нас было 6 чайников и 6 столов, все пробовали чай, который хотели, а "заварщики" получили по большому прянику.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (18.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Оленька встретила инфу и сразу же вспомнила о тебе,если есть то просто удали,сама понимаешь,сейчас НГки и времени не так много как хотелось бы...
[img]http://*********net/8716286m.jpg[/img]
Дом жив, пока в нём кипит чайник...и заварки не жалей... свежим чай побольше пей!!!  
и просто хорошая .теплая песня Пожелание от Андрея Шатрова 
http://freemp3now.me/catalog/%D0%90%...25B8%25D0%25B5

Поздравляю вас с днем чая!                                                                                                                                                                                                                               Бодрым быть всегда желаю!                                                                             
И веселым, в настроении,
Работящим – без сомнения!

Быть серьезным, если нужно,
Жить с начальством мирно, дружно,
Быть счастливым, молодым,
Добрым, честным и простым,

Чай – напиток для людей -
Для больших и для детей!

----------

afgalka (18.12.2016), Ярик (07.02.2022)

----------


## Ольгия

> Поздравляю вас с днем чая!


Спасибо большое! Хочу напомнить, что действительно есть такой официальный праздник - Международный день чая. И отмечается он 15 декабря.




> Оленька, встретила инфу и сразу же вспомнила о тебе


Боже, как приятно, Танюша! Спасибо!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (28.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ольга я встретила ЭТО 
Я приглашаю Вас на чай!

Какой Вы любите - *с душицей, с липой*?
Что? Вы не знаете? Как это может быть?

Что ж, расскажу я Вам про это волшебство - садитесь ближе...
И... послушайте внимательно меня:

Чай *с мятой* успокоит Вашу душу,
*Корица и ваниль* наполнят Вас теплом,

На нежность и любовь *душица* Вас настроит,
Даст силы *иван - чай* и терпкий *зверобой*.

Можно же досочинять,то с чем приятно и полезно напиться душистого чая. Я сама сушу ,а потом завариваю чай  - Смородиновый,малиной,клубникой,вишней(собираю листики цветы и даже плоды этих ягод) Зимой всегда пью с Шиповником,а какой дивный чай мама делала с корнем шиповника,это что то!! он когда настаивается становился нежно розового цвета и был дивным на вкус с молоком! 
Как прекрасно пить чай с лимоном ,имбирем и мятой. А как вкусно с корочками апельсина и мандарина. 
В кафе "Ёлки-Палки" Есть "Молодильный чай" там в составе Черный чай+лимон+яблоко свежее зеленое +милиса+чуть меда,капля и больше ничего не надо,просто пьешь,наслаждаешься и чувствуешь как молодеешь :Derisive:  
Когда связки поднагрузила восстанавливаюсь противоспалительным чаем с ромашкой или зверобоем. :Ok: 
Можно согреться не только с малиной но и чаем с ложечкой Рома,очень вкусно.а Коньяк вкуснее все таки в кофе(имхо)

_небольшое отступление:_Зеленый чай то же люблю,но от него у меня давление понижается,а это для гипатоников не желательно :Nono: 
Очень вкусный и красивый Красный чай
Плохо засыпаю ночью так, что вечером пью Белый чай.Его правда совсем не богатый выбор,но все же есть и это радует :Aga: 
В последнее время как на форуме появилась "чайная церемония" стала покупать чаи ,шариками-цветами любви,как оказалось есть даже шарики из которых при заваривании распускаются 2 цветка! 

 :Vishenka 34: так к чему я все это? Было бы здорово,если кто то сочинил так же коротенько по 2 строчки для каждой травки там или ягодки и чего другого...И делать для любителей и ценителей ЧАЯ вот такую насыпушку._.я буду брать из своих запасников,а_ _другие_ коллеги могут это все купить в аптеке или на базаре или у бабушек. И гости будут сыпать эту душистую красоту в красивую баночку для виновника торжества,по принципу Песчанки! 
На память о сегодняшнем дне-вечере,что бы потом ОН(ОНА) брали ложечку душистых добавок и что бы ваш любимый чай заваривался напоминая всех-всех ,дорогих гостей и конечно же наполнял Вас жизненной силой и делал здоровее и счастливее.

----------

Ольгия (04.01.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

[img]http://*********net/8759989m.jpg[/img]

----------

afgalka (04.01.2017), Ольгия (04.01.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Я приглашаю вас на чай!
Давыдова Татьяна Сергеевна
Давайте снова посидим
За ароматным чаем
И обо всём поговорим,
Часов не замечая.

С души, пусть, камень упадёт
И разговор затянется,
И всё плохое, пусть, уйдёт,
А радость, пусть, останется...
23.10.07

Я приглашаю Вас на чай! 
Какой Вы любите - с душицей,с липой?
Что? Вы не знаете?Как это может быть?
Что ж,расскажу я Вам про это волшебство - садитесь ближе...
И... послушайте внимательно меня:

Чай с мятой успокоит Вашу душу,
Корица и ваниль наполнят Вас теплом,
На нежность и любовь душица Вас настроит,
Даст силы иван-чай и терпкий зверобой...

А,может,пряностей добавить для изыска?
Что скажете?Восточный привкус чая Вам знаком?
В пиале,с молоком - горячий и душистый...
Иль просто яблочный?..Решайте же - какой?

Я приглашаю Вас на чай,
Приправленный душевным разговором,
В прикуску с волшебством метельной песни за окном.
Пусть рвётся в дом Зима,стуча дверным затвором,-
Нам здесь,за чаем,так уютно и тепло
Сидеть вдвоём,глаза от глаз на миг не отрывая...

О,нет,не бойтесь - приворотным зельем
Я Вас не опою - мне это ни к чему...
Мой чай,мои глаза Вам скажут всё,что нужно,
Всё то,что Вы хотели знать про эту ворожбу,
Про это восхищенье цвета янтаря
В горячей,ароматной чашке перед Вами...

Но только знайте...что отныне Вам захочется на чай
Ещё не раз зайти ко мне,как будто невзначай...
Ведь здесь останется сегодня Ваше Сердце...

Елена Славянка

----------

Janett (27.01.2018), Ольгия (31.01.2017), Ярик (07.02.2022)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

[img]http://*********net/8859472m.jpg[/img]

----------

Ольгия (01.02.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ольга гони меня уже из своей темы,а то я опять притащила..на этот раз миленькие съедобные "чашечьки" 
[img]http://*********net/8876755.jpg[/img]
и схему костюма Самовар
[img]http://*********net/8869587m.gif[/img]

----------

Ольгия (03.02.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

И не подумаю!))) Выставляй, не стесняйся! Вот сама английская королева в шляпке в виде чашечки

[img]http://*********ru/12786783m.jpg[/img]

----------

mishel61 (22.03.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Круто! Оль а помнишь,где то на форуме,кто то делал костюмы в виде чашечек..такие прикольные были,а вот где и кто,не помнююююю :Tu:

----------


## gribkovo4ka

Тест "Ваш чай-Ваш характер"
По обложке не судят о содержании книги. Зато по чаю, который Вы обычно предпочитаете, психологи умудряются определять ваш характер. 

Зеленый чай
Вероятней всего, вы уравновешенный человек. У вас крайне редко случаются сильные эмоциональные вспышки. В качестве надежного и верного друга вас хотят видеть многие. Вам не все равно, из чего пить чай – чашка со сколом или «не тот» рисунок на кружке играют для вас решающую роль при выборе посуды. Даже если чаепитие намечается в спартанских условиях или где-нибудь вдали от цивилизации. Психологи рекомендуют воспринимать жизнь немного полегче, повеселее, позадорнее. Научитесь, что ли, отбивать чайной ложкой в чашке ритм «В траве сидел кузнечик»…
С жасмином
Дисциплина – это ваше все. Вы вряд ли решитесь нарушить общепринятое правило без уважительной причины. А еще для вас одинаково необходимо держать в кристальной чистоте и тело, и душу. Коллеги и знакомые считают вас неприступным. Воспользуйтесь перерывом на чаепитие, как возможностью наладить теплые отношения с людьми, которые с вами рядом. Дружба ведь тоже важна, как и душевная чистота.
Iced tea
Вы – само достоинство, усовершенствованная модель сдержанности и самоконтроля. Среди шума и суеты вы умеете сохранять непоколебимую уравновешенность и абсолютное спокойствие. Долго ли сможет удержать эта маска кипящие внутренние страсти, которые вы так боитесь выпустить наружу? Задумайтесь над этим, когда будете кипятить воду для чая…
Черный, крепкий, с сахаром
На вас возлагают ответственные задачи, миссии, которые другим явно не по силам. А все потому, что вы умеете убеждать и такой же убедительности ждете от окружающих. Некоторые считают вас чересчур властным и самоуверенным. Но ведь они не знают, что вы боитесь грозы и иногда разговариваете с любимым плюшевым мишкой… Психологи рекомендуют вам заниматься дыхательными упражнениями и почаще петь.
Черный, крепкий, без сахара
Вы видите такие мелкие детали, которых окружающие и вовсе не замечают. Вы знаете такие подробности, о которых другие и не догадываются. Но очень часто вы чувствуете, что плывете против течения. Что ж, с этим ничего не поделаешь, вы такой — как вы есть… Кто-то считает вас слишком придирчивым, кто-то — единоличником. Во всяком случае, единомышленников у вас не так много. Может, все-таки стоит попытаться плыть вместе со всеми? Кто знает, какие перспективы при этом для вас откроются…
Черный с молоком
Иногда вы принимаете все слишком легко. Иногда в решении важных вопросов вы тянете резину и реагируете на происходящее только тогда, когда проблема достигает точки кипения. Вы слишком часто говорите «да», хотя могли бы иногда и просто промолчать. Пожалуй, безоговорочно соглашаться стоит лишь в том случае, если вас хотят угостить новым очень вкусным чаем. Новизна во взглядах и ощущениях вам точно не помешает.
Фруктовый чай
Господи, ну почему же все так сложно?! Вам бы побольше развлечений, легкомыслия, а то все работа, дела… Признайте, что иногда даже вы нуждаетесь в передышке от житейской суматохи. Останавливаться слишком часто на длительный перекур не надо, вам достаточно и нескольких минут хорошей релаксации. Во время чаепития просто закройте глаза и представьте, что вы в кресле-качалке перед камином, с хорошей книгой…
Эрл Грей
Вы такой же деликатный человек, как и аромат Эрл Грей. Ваше эго очень уязвимо, а душевное состояние то на подъеме, то на спаде. Больше верьте в себя: вы гораздо сильнее и активнее, чем думаете. Вы так редко делаете перерывы на чай, попытайтесь выкроить на них чуть больше времени. Воспринимайте эти переменки, как небольшую награду за ваши усилия изменить себя к лучшему.

насколько это точно — вам решать.
из интернета.

----------

Janett (27.01.2018), Иньчик (14.03.2021), ламик (04.03.2020), маринатокарь (27.03.2018), Ольгия (07.02.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

> Черный, крепкий, с сахаром


У меня попало)))))

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Черный, крепкий, без сахара


забавно :Aga:

----------


## gribkovo4ka

В качестве застольной забавы на "чайной вечеринке" можно провести конкурс "отгадай название конфеты по фантику". На цветном принтере распечатала фантики конфет 60-70 годов, черным фломастером зачеркнула название, кто больше из участников угадает (вспомнит) конфетки. 
Конкурс проходит на "ура". 
Если кого заинтересует, могу в личку выслать картинки фантиков (в формате word).

----------

***Маруся*** (15.10.2017), afgalka (22.03.2017), ssellesta (15.07.2017), ламик (04.03.2020), Милушка (25.03.2017), Ольгия (22.03.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (22.03.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

> Если кого заинтересует, могу в личку выслать картинки фантиков (в формате word).


Ой, нам усё надо!)))
А почему в личку? Здесь не хочешь выставить для всех? Если из-за того, что в Ворде, так заархивируй и загрузи на файлообменник, я только что проверила, всё отправляется и открывается. А ещё бы и здесь не помешало http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141068&page=2
Ну, если чё, Я ХОЧУ!

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.04.2017)

----------


## gribkovo4ka

Кружка или чашки, из которой вы наслаждаетесь ароматным чаем, может охарактеризовать вашу личность. Зачастую мы их выбираем спонтанно, но с определенными эмоциями, которые не осознаем.

Выберите 1 из 6 чашек, и узнайте о своем характере больше:
clip_image001.jpg
1.Простая форма чашки из прозрачного стекла показывает насколько легко вам живется. Ваши эмоции всегда под контролем, и люди уважают вас. Умеете принимать быстро решения. Вы уважаете честность и справедливость.
2. Вы очень добрый и отзывчивый человек. Вокруг вас всегда любящая атмосфера. Вы цените свою зону комфорта и редко выходите из нее. Любите слушать полезные советы своих родственников и друзей. Вы любите безопасность и избегаете экстремального отдыха.
3. Вы чувствительный и отзывчивый внутри, но сильный снаружи. Любите мечтать и осуществлять свои мечты. Все проблемы решаете легко и быстро. Вам нравится помогать другим в борьбе за справедливость.
4. Вы очень активный и решительный. У вас много новых идей и планов на жизнь. Только если вы идете быстро вперед, вы чувствуете, что вы живете. Вы любите все новое и много учится. Если есть возможность путешествовать, то не отказываетесь, а смело собираетесь в путь.
5. Вы любите искренность и не терпите людей, которые манипулируют и лгут. Ваша семья надежная опора и поддержка. Быстро принимаете решения и не жалеете об этом. Вы современный человек со своим взглядом на жизнь.
6. Вы один из тех, кто имеет жизненный опыт. Вы рационально показываете свои эмоции. В отношениях можете быть щедрым и любящим. Всегда отвечаете взаимностью. Дружеские отношения можете хранить в течение многих лет, но если кто-то предает ваше доверие, дружба моментально заканчивается.

----------

afgalka (04.04.2017), ламик (04.03.2020), Ольгия (04.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.04.2017), Ярик (07.02.2022)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> 4. Вы очень активный и решительный. У вас много новых идей и планов на жизнь. Только если вы идете быстро вперед, вы чувствуете, что вы живете. Вы любите все новое и много учится. Если есть возможность путешествовать, то не отказываетесь, а смело собираетесь в путь.


Вот это ДА! :Yahoo:  Прям в точку!

----------

Ольгия (05.04.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Дивное стихотворение! 
Покрепче кофе….сахара не надо.
Пусть будет вкус такой же, как в душе.
Тут предлагают горы шоколада…
А мне бы слов твоих…тех вкусных, как драже.
Бардовое «люблю» с оттенком спелой вишни.
С волшебным вкусом… пряное - «тебя»
Чтоб воск свечи от нежности оплывшей
Скатился каплей меда - «Ты - моя…»
Мне б алую горошинку «скучаю»
С клубнично-ярким привкусом «хочу»
Запив глотком горячего желанья,
Прижаться сердцем к сильному плечу.
И чтобы поцелуи звездопадом,
Горошинками – сладкими драже.
Покрепче кофе…И без шоколада,
С любимым вкусом слов твоих в душе.
Серж Де Клер

----------

Janett (27.01.2018), Ольгия (13.04.2017), Ярик (07.02.2022)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Немного о кофе,ну,как о кофе? Можно сделать прекрасный тост! 
Ольга,если здесь о КОФЕ нельзя,то удали,пожалуйста.  :Blush2:  НУ,люблю я его :Derisive: 
[img]http://*********net/9203044m.jpg[/img]

----------

afgalka (15.04.2017), ненька (07.09.2017), Ольгия (15.04.2017)

----------


## Ольгия

> Ольга,если здесь о КОФЕ нельзя,то удали,пожалуйста.


Сейчас тему переименуем, и всё будет можно))))  :KidRock 07:  
Вместе форевер!!!! [img]http://*********ru/13588769.jpg[/img]  




> НУ,люблю я его


Тань, ну тебе и карты в руки! Сделай, чтобы и мы полюбили его не меньше!   :Vishenka 29: 

[img]http://*********ru/13597999.jpg[/img]
...
[img]http://*********ru/13583662.jpg[/img]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (15.04.2017)

----------


## gribkovo4ka

И от меня "кофемана" небольшой тестик:

Растворимый кофе (неважно, с чем) 
 Вы рациональны, ищете кратчайший путь к достижению цели, умеете все успевать. Хотя со стороны вы можете показаться не самой приятной личностью, с вами обязательно нужно познакомиться поближе. Вы прекрасный человек, но в первую очередь заботящийся о собственном комфорте. Не всем это нравится. 

Молотый кофе без сахара 
 У вас сильный характер. Вы не боитесь ответственности и не стесняетесь собственных ошибок. С вами хорошо иметь деловые отношения: вы надежный деловой партнер и обязательный исполнитель или заказчик. 

Молотый кофе с сахаром 
 Вы очень ответственны, но долго принимаете решение, взвесив все «за» и «против». Вы готовы поступиться собственными интересами ради друзей, и за это на вас могут навесить больше, чем вы можете вынести. 

Эспрессо 
 Вы во многом придерживаетесь консервативных взглядов. Вас трудно в чем-то убедить, и вы нелегко уступаете, даже если осознаете, что неправы. Однако люди, которых вы любите, могут полностью на вас положиться. Вы достойны безоговорочного доверия. 

Любой кофе с молоком и сахаром 
 Вы очень уравновешенны и гармоничны. У вас приятный характер, с вами трудно поссориться. Вы созданы для любви. Вы очень цените комфорт и приятные занятия. Дай вам волю – и вы не станете работать ни дня. Однако вы умеете находить интересное и привлекательное даже в скучном. 

Гляссе и капучино 
 У вас сложный характер, вам всегда хочется романтики, вы мечтательны, у вас бывают подъемы и спады. Вы интересная, творческая личность, которой для жизни требуются особенные условия, где не последнее место занимают удовольствия и расслабление. Но то, что для вас отдых (творчество), для других – тяжелая работа, поэтому вас часто не понимают. 

Вы не любите кофе, предпочитая чай 
 Вы открыты и общительны, у вас хороший характер, вы любите посмеяться. Лучший отдых – это когда не надо напрягаться и можно быть собой в компании самых близких людей. С вами легко и спокойно.

----------

Janett (27.01.2018), маринатокарь (27.03.2018), Ольгия (17.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (17.04.2017)

----------


## gribkovo4ka

виды кофе.jpg

----------

Ольгия (17.04.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (17.04.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

ЛЮБОВЬ - ДЕСЕРТ - в нём много компонентов.
Он состоит из сладких КОМПЛИМЕНТОВ;
ЗНАКОМСТВО - тонкий аромат ВАНИЛИ,
неужто вы его совсем забыли?
СВИДАНЬЯ долгожданные- то МЁД,
кто с не терпеньем ждал их, тот поймет;
а с чем мне ПЕРВЫЙ ПОЦЕЛУЙ сравнить?
ЛИКЕР! - он будет голову кружить;
плюс ЧЕРНЫЙ ШОКОЛАД волшебной ночи...
Да....шоколад мы любим...очень-очень...
украсим нежным кремом ВЗБИТЫХ СЛИВОК -
цветов, подарков,радостных улыбок;
и ВИШЕНКУ на верх -МЕЧТЫ прекрасной,
такой же аппетитной,нежной, ясной.
Прошу вас подавать десерт горячим,
плеснуть СИРОП лимонный- то УДАЧА!
Да! Вот такая сладость получилась!
Ах, подождите, что то позабылось...
горчинка МИНДАЛЯ -недолгая РАЗЛУКА,
(от долгой горечь и тоска, и скука);
и ПЕРЕЦ - РЕВНОСТЬ,маленькую крошку!
чтоб сделать наш десерт острей немножко;
с слезинкой радости добавим каплю СОЛИ,
Соль, перец и миндаль добавить можно.
Но... Очень мало! Очень осторожно!
Все! Получилось! Наш ДЕСЕРТ готов!
Желаю СЧАСТЬЯ вам!
Да здравствует ЛЮБОВЬ!

----------

Janett (27.01.2018), маринатокарь (27.03.2018), Ольгия (23.04.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ещё одно,прекрасное...прям в  душе теплее..и улыбаюсь

У женщины всегда должно быть время:
Хоть пять минут - на чашечку мечты...
Чтоб, отодвинув вечные проблемы,
Уйти на этот миг от суеты.

Расслабиться... и пить, не обжигаясь,
Глоточками, заветную мечту,
Фантазии, как сливки, добавляя
И набирая мыслей высоту...﻿

----------

Janett (27.01.2018), ламик (03.03.2020), Линдстедт (11.01.2019), маринатокарь (22.02.2018), Ольгия (22.05.2017), черника (17.06.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ой ,а я оопять не смогла пройти мимо...*Женщина - как мороженое, должна быть сладкой и таять. А мужчина - как кофе, крепким и не давать уснуть.*

----------

calina (27.03.2020), Ольгия (08.11.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Отличный тост 
 анекдоты

что то стали картинки исчезать :Meeting:  дублирую 
Есть правило : что ЗАВАРИЛи,то и расхлёбываем,
За отличный повод ,ЗАВАРИТЬ чашечку горячего и ароматного ...чая или чего то... Крепкого! :Vishenka 19:

----------

ламик (04.03.2020), оксана 1974 (12.03.2018), Ольгия (25.01.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

- А давайте пить чай! - сказали хозяева.
- Нет уж, давайте пить то, что пили!!! - сказали гости.

----------

afgalka (28.01.2018), ламик (04.03.2020), Лорик (26.01.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (25.01.2018)

----------

